# Crawlers n cranks...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just a heads up, walleye have started hitting on crawlers on the red and it's tribs we have been using floating harnesses and have had a good amount of luck.

We also have had good luck recently on white colored cranks.

WE actually stopped early because my buddy had to work early, on the last cast I still caught a sauger. We could have limited out if we stayed another hour. I'm glad we didn't, my fillet knife is dull as hell!



















No hits on fatheads, cept one that spit the hook on a jig few feet from shore.


----------



## nroehl (May 28, 2008)

94NDTA said:


> Just a heads up, walleye have started hitting on crawlers on the red and it's tribs we have been using floating harnesses and have had a good amount of luck.
> 
> We also have had good luck recently on white colored cranks.
> 
> ...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Those are some skinny fish. Is it post-spawn and/or because they're river fish?

Most walleyes I catch outside Devils Lake all look skinny to me, however. DL walleyes definitely have some big bellys....must be all the tasty little shrimp they eat.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

drjongy said:


> Those are some skinny fish. Is it post-spawn and/or because they're river fish?
> 
> Most walleyes I catch outside Devils Lake all look skinny to me, however. DL walleyes definitely have some big bellys....must be all the tasty little shrimp they eat.


They are mostly saugers, the walleyes were pretty fat.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

How are you able to fish crawlers on the Red and not catch anything but rough fish? Your insight would be appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keeping it off the bottom will eliminate some rough fish.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Keeping it off the bottom will eliminate some rough fish.


Exactly. I usually use a floater with a trailer hook 4" behind the floater on a 2 foot lindy (which you could add more if you are fishing really deep or fast water) I wouldn't go much more because you will really start to hit gold eye which feed more on the top than the walleye do. If you are using a leader, or just a hook, you will hit the cats, suckers and drum

One other thing I have been doing with more success if hooking fat heads through the back on a floater as apposed to through the skull. I don't have a reason for this, but I have been getting more hook ups this way. I am thinking it is becuase it is making the bait fishi sit perpendicular to the flow of the river, giving it the illusion that it is swimming to shore, triggering hits.


----------

